# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  which hardwood species should i use for external stairs

## Lakeside

hi ready to build an external open riser stair case off a blackbutt deck. finding it hard to source stringer sizes, 240x45 - 2.5 to 3 span, and was going to use 2x 140x35 for treads 950mm wide. 
should i keep looking for blackbutt, or any ideas for another species that will contrast against the light blackbutt??? 
thanks

----------


## Bloss

Depends more on the quality of the wood you select than the species (and on whether you plan on oiling with something or not - steps need to be well cut and well selected for grain straightness etc. Ironbark, tallowwood, spotted gum - many suitable depending what you can get locally though. I assume you intend having a 20mm gap to make tread 300mm?

----------


## dukekamaya

The majority of F27 in NSW is coastal blackbutt, can't imagine why you would have trouble sourcing 240 x 45mm. We have racks full of it,

----------

